# What's a cobra head and how to buy



## Sweeney1234 (20 Jun 2013)

I'm a new RTO and want to buy some cobra heads for my plt, but I don't know where to get it or what to actually ask the person at the store for because civis don't know what a cobra head is.  Would radio shack work? And what to ask for?


----------



## MikeL (20 Jun 2013)

I would try the supply system first, speak with your Commo Platoon, etc.  If that fails, try looking online,  places that sell kit for HAM radio operators, etc.  You might find more luck on a US forum such as Light Fighter, Shadow Spear, HAM Radio forums, etc

Are you buying them with your own money or unit funds?

Cobra head may be a name people know it by, if not explain what it is/looks like, eg BNC connector with screw down ports or BNC connector to Dual banana clip connectors.

This is the closest thing I found online
http://www.showmecables.com/product/BNC-Female-to-Dual-Banana-Plug-Adapter.aspx



> (a) When cobra heads are unavailable, tightly twisted slash wire (wd-1) will suffice. The tighter the slash wire is twisted the more it acts as a transmission line and the less it will act as a radiating element. The length of the twisted pair should not exceed 10 ft (if minimal power loss is expected).


http://www.specialoperations.com/mout/moutpoi58.html


----------



## chrisf (20 Jun 2013)

There should be tons of them still floating around, that and ceramic insulators for making antennas... Though if this is just for a man pack, if you're interested in cutting expedient antennas, or building directional stuff, uou can probably find lighter parts.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Jun 2013)

My unit just got some new field expedient antennae kits ordered through the system, complete with cobra heads and marks on the wire for different freqs. I'll get the NSN tomorrow and post it here as long as I remember.


----------



## Jammer (24 Jun 2013)

The item you're looking for comes as a complete kit known as an NVIS (Near Vertical Incidence Skywave) kit.
[NSN 5985-01-342-9592ZX}.


----------



## chrisf (24 Jun 2013)

Is there a cobra head in the Nvis kit? I don't think there is unless there's more than one Nvis kit (of course the op is also American). The Nvis kits aren't overly man portable either. Can scratch build a much lighter Nvis for short range hf.

http://www.n2ckh.com/ANGRA50.htm

The old gra-50 kit came with one (shown in the picture at the attached link as an "insulator")

If you're looking for something to make portable dipole antennas, the cf recently started issuing a nice and reasonably man portable kit, I don't have the nsn. Can also make some pretty lightweight high speed stuff from scratch with some pretty basic stuff. I'm away from home at the moment or I'd provide a few examples.


----------



## Jammer (24 Jun 2013)

There is a cobra head in the NVIS kit as issued if it hasn't been robbed. The same can be said of the AN/GRA 50 kit.


----------



## Jammer (24 Jun 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> My unit just got some new field expedient antennae kits ordered through the system, complete with cobra heads and marks on the wire for different freqs. I'll get the NSN tomorrow and post it here as long as I remember.



You're not a real signaller if you have to use markings in the wire... ;D 

Real Siggy's do the math....


----------



## chrisf (24 Jun 2013)

You're right, there is a little "cobra head" that comes with it to connect a coax directly... forgot about that, used to using a piece of wire to connect to a bigger coupler.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jun 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You're not a real signaller if you have to use markings in the wire... ;D
> 
> Real Siggy's do the math....



I don't disagree, but thats how the kit showed up.


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Jun 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You're not a real signaller if you have to use markings in the wire... ;D
> 
> Real Siggy's do the math....



468/Freq in MHz


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2013)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You're not a real signaller if you have to use markings in the wire... ;D
> 
> Real Siggy's do the math....



Jammer

Remember; this isn't a piece of Canadian kit, but American.  It has to be American proof.  Does it contain a little comic book with cartoons how to use it?   >


----------



## chrisf (25 Jun 2013)

Might as well make things idiot proof, we can easily compete with the states when it comes to manufacturer and operation of idiots...


----------



## Jammer (25 Jun 2013)

There is in fact a series of diagrams inside the covers on it's construction and use.

I can say truthfully that during my time at CFSCE I have seen candidates still mess up the assembly after two periods of instruction and a demo.


----------



## chrisf (25 Jun 2013)

Actually, if anyone reaaaaaaaally wants one, PM me, I'll make up a couple, I think we have spare parts in the shop.


----------



## Jammer (25 Jun 2013)

Proper thing too. A good Siggy adapts and succeeds...


----------

